# New here, 2nd RX this week!



## 15252 (May 25, 2005)

My internal medicine doctor diagnosed me with possible IBS this week, and I have an appt. with a gastroenterologist the end of June. Doc prescribed Levsin, and I've even tried taking two tablets (he said one or two before meals). It doesn't seem to have helped, so now he is prescribing Librax (sp?) and that concerns me. I am already on Wellbutrin 300 XL and Seroquel (150 mg. total daily) due to my Borderline Disorder - depression, anxiety, binge eating disorder. I'm really bummed out. First, I have a psychological problem that is incurable, only slightly manageable, and now the IBS. Anyone else had experience with the new drug I named? The doctor said he was hesitant to prescribe anything in the next class of drugs because I was already on enough medication that affects my central nervous system. I'm really sort of scared...Oh, and just 3-4 months ago, I started exercising 45 minutes daily and I joined Weight Watchers. My symptoms have been worse since I started taking better care of myself!


----------

